# 2nd time experiencing this- please read and give insight



## Emgreer17 (Aug 31, 2019)

Hello!

I recall having this weird sensation when I was about 21-22. I went through a terrible break up, a family pet had passed away and I was starting a new job. I remember feeling like I wasn't really present, and I started questioning if the people in front of me were really there, or if they could really see me.

I do not recall how I got out of that slump; I do remember telling myself that of course I'm here, and I'm alive. I used to do things like check my pulse or smell the perfume on my skin.

About 6 years went by and it is happening again. I do know I am under stress in my professional and personal life. However, this time I feel really uncomfortable because I remember everything that has happened in the past years, yet I sometimes doubt the memories. What also weirds me out is, I have had the same job for 3 years and I've lived in the same home for 3 years. I obviously know where I live. I know my phone number, my SSN#, my family's names, everything. I have even questioned if the pictures of me are really me, and if my memories are real.

However, sometimes if I don't think about it, I don't feel so anxious. I have anxiety and I am starting to think this is an anxiety flare- up. I just get overwhelmed because I obviously know my boyfriend and my friends, but I am questioning reality and I do not know why.

If any of you have felt this way, can you please commend? I am well aware that these thoughts I'm having are not what I normally think about, but I'm getting exhausted from thinking about it.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi









I think with these things it's not always an obvious trauma but can be a build up of things over a long period. We start to feel and notice it, disconnect from things as we feel we might be getting overwhelmed, and become anxious of what we are experiencing.

You mentioned how the first time you recovered you used a lot of constructive self-talk, so I would suggest you do the same. Whenever you feel concerned about how you are feeling, substitute the negative with positive and constructive thoughts. The thoughts we think consciously eventually sink in and become our automatic thoughts, so we need to be mindful of them. When we worry about symptoms all the time we can in effect be reinforcing them (the mind can be very direct that way).

Behind it there can be deeper issues of self-doubt and self questioning relating to self esteem, where we can be undermining ourselves. Often we overlook these causes or drives and focus exclusively on symptoms, but should you be doubting or second-guessing yourself then also counter those thoughts. "I am not bad, flawed or lacking, there was never anything wrong with me, I'm a good person." Cultivate a sense of faith and confidence in your mind's natural ability to heal itself, and give any confusion or disturbance over to your subconscious, allowing it to be a blur if that's what it is for now, with trust and expectation that the mind can and will resolve all your issues.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Emgreer17 (Aug 31, 2019)

Phantasm- would you by any chance be willing to discuss further with me via email or another source? I really valued what you have to say. It gives me peace of mind.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm glad if it made you feel better. Yes, if you'd like to talk privately you can send me a message by clicking on the little envelope at the top right of the screen, or click on my profile and send it from there.


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

You just described the exact situation im in right now, first time i had this was un 2008 lasted till 2015 i was good up until 2 months ago, if this makes you feel better im feeling the exact same feelings you described the memories look strange and all, my attention seems fucked up too but in my case im sure its because my depression , im in the same house and job for 2 years wich is supposed to be good because i live in brasil and is pretty hard to live in here, but im.not happy at all i feel my mind very tired ny body is all stressed out i know i need some time for me to relax but i cant, try to see if thats not the case with you, if maybe you are not feeling lonely/tired/overburdened somehow. Things like depression and anxiety hit us very slow but when they do they make us suffer a lot, now ehat im trying to do is relax, i never took any meds and dont plan to im just trying to slow down (and its working)


----------

